# Long Haired Breeders in Long Island NY?



## Justaguy (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey all hows it going. My family and I have been doing a lot of research on the breed for some time and we decided a long haired GSD is right for us. My wife and I have always loved the breed but never had the room to get one. Now that we own a house and have a large yard its time. Well basically Im wandering if any of you can recommend a breeder in Long Island NY? We will get a puppy or even an adult dog. The sex does not really matter. All I care for is that he/she is black and red in color. 

If its an adult then he/she must be good with children, small dogs and cats. Also to be housebroken. If anyone knows of any or can recommend a good reputable breeder please do let me know. Thanks all!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Most showline breeders have long stock coats pop up in litters now and then. Find a good breeder(and don't keep yourself limited to Long Island) then look at the coat length that they have produced in the past, most often 1 or 2 coaties are normal in a litter. 
Better to go with a good breeder that isn't really close to you than one that may not be producing a pup you'd be willing to live with for the next decade.


----------



## Justaguy (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks but your not going to believe. I just rescued today a 4 month old male GSD which i I found on Craigslist. The lady couldn't wait to get rid of him and only for 100! He was in a big mess. I had to take him.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Good for you!! Please post some pics. I hope he turns into a great dog for you. Is he a coatie?


----------



## Justaguy (Nov 20, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> Good for you!! Please post some pics. I hope he turns into a great dog for you. Is he a coatie?


 

No he has a regular coat. I know my preference was long haired but when I saw the ad for him I felt bad for his situation and when I saw him this morning I fell in love with him. Atleast he has the color that I wanted lol.

I have pics of him on this thread here..
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/stories/194893-just-saved-4-month-male.html


----------

